# coyotes



## satchmo

I have had  people tell me  that the state imported coyotes to Georgia at some time. The one thing is that the state knows nothing about it. Your coyotes take more rats and snakes than they ever will deer and turkeys.
If you want more info on the truth about what the states stand on these dogs do contact your biologest for your  DMU. The worst impact that they have on wildlife is on the red foxes which are NOT native to Georgia. There is so much bull going around that I had to find out who is giving me a line and who is'nt. Hearsay is powerful in a bad way.


----------



## GeauxLSU

I've heard it all from DNR importing them, to fox hunters bringing them in to 'practice', to natural migration (the mississippi is a big river) to escapees from captive situations....
Doesn't matter how they got here, they are here and their numbers are growing at I'd wager probably more than any other mammal in the state.  The rats and snakes were kept in check without their presence (foxes did fine without the help) and if every coyote in Georgia was dead tomorrow, my only regret would be that I didn't get to shoot them.    
I see fawns in my yard every year.  This is the first year I have coyotes.  I have NO fawns this year.  Scat at club is always filled with deer hair year round but especially late spring/summer.   Check Woody's past threads about stomach contents.  
I completely agree their origins are suspect, but their diet is not.  I will shoot everyone I see even during a deer hunt and I will got out specifically to hunt them when I get the chance.  I realize in the grand scheme of things, the few I kill will be meaningless but revenge does feel good.


----------



## Beagler

How they got here I have no idea. But they need to be exterminated.  They  move into a area with rabbits and stay till there kill all the rabbits.
I have a small farm  here. it used to be about every week my elecric fence was getting busted by deer. not no more. it has been months since a deer broke it. ALso there's not as many deer tracks or you don't see the deer like we used to.   So all I can say is KILL EM ALL.

Beagler


----------



## Murdock

I killed two last year and saw another one on a small farm. They kill everything. They defintely need to be thinned out.


----------



## twoknees

I live inside 285 in Sandy Springs near Northside hospital.   I have had Coyotes, deer, owls, fox and all the usual garbage grabbers in my back yard.  If I shot one around here, there'be a congressional investigation.  I now have a crossbow if I see another yote.
twoknees


----------



## Beagler

Amen Brother Killem ALL


----------



## satchmo

*coyotes pt 2*

I seems that a coytote(or fox) grabbed my extenion cord and chewed it into bits on my chattooga property. I still can't bring myself to hate these animals like the majority of hunters out there. I have plenty of deer ,turkey(too many turkeys for me) and small game galore. Mayby the best rabbit hunting in north Ga. 
You guys are going to loose more deer and turkey broods to house dogs and cats than coyotes will ever take. And so what if they take do a few deer a year. We can afford it. I have been hunting in Georgia for over twenty years and the deer hunting has only gotten better, year after year.
I don't stop my guys from shooting coytoes at all,I don't care. I have taken them in the past. The last one I took was during bow season a few years ago and when I shot I scared off my deer. I'll never make that mistake again.
My members can shoot all they want, I am strictly a deer hunter. I don't want to scare off the buck of a lifetime by shooting a coyote. You guys that are blasting coyotes at eight oclock in the morning please stop complaining about not seeing any deer.


----------



## jay sullivent

satchmo said:
			
		

> I seems that a coytote(or fox) grabbed my extenion cord and chewed it into bits on my chattooga property. I still can't bring myself to hate these animals like the majority of hunters out there. I have plenty of deer ,turkey(too many turkeys for me) and small game galore. Mayby the best rabbit hunting in north Ga.
> You guys are going to loose more deer and turkey broods to house dogs and cats than coyotes will ever take. And so what if they take do a few deer a year. We can afford it. I have been hunting in Georgia for over twenty years and the deer hunting has only gotten better, year after year.
> I don't stop my guys from shooting coytoes at all,I don't care. I have taken them in the past. The last one I took was during bow season a few years ago and when I shot I scared off my deer. I'll never make that mistake again.
> My members can shoot all they want, I am strictly a deer hunter. I don't want to scare off the buck of a lifetime by shooting a coyote. You guys that are blasting coyotes at eight oclock in the morning please stop complaining about not seeing any deer.




 i'm with you 100% on that. i got rabbits, quail, and deer on my club along with some yotes. i don't think they are as destructive as some think.


----------



## GeauxLSU

jay sullivent said:
			
		

> i'm with you 100% on that. i got rabbits, quail, and deer on my club along with some yotes. i don't think they are as destructive as some think.


So do we, along with turkeys.  Point being, I wonder how many MORE we'd have without them.    
I'm trying to find out.


----------



## MCBUCK

Don't want to dissapoint the "pro-yoters", but the yotes are destructive...Ask any chicken farmer in N Ga....I have seen them personally take down a 350lb calf--I didn't ahve a long-gun only a pistol--long range, and now the landowner has 2 donkeys to help "patrol" his land and asked me to shoot every one I see ( two last deer season ) .  Yotes do have an affect on deer  as well as other game , and it is even more adverse here in the mountains due to the dependence on the mast for the deer and turkeys....have you ever seen what a yote does to turkey eggs?? Poults, and one of their favorite even is watermelon.....The darn things are just BAD NEWS.  Shoot em all


----------



## satchmo

*ellijay*

I live in Ellijay around allot of chicken houses that don't seem to have any control problems with coyotes. The idea that a coyote would take a 350 pound calf (sence coyotes are most often lone hunters) is beond what I can take as more than a rumor. In Georgia a big coyote might weigh 40 pounds at the most. 
Shoot all you want of them. I don't shoot them because I don't want to scare any deer off, it happened to me once with a coyote and once with a fox, both with a bow. 
I have too many deer and turkey on my land in chattooga county now. If the coyotes take a few a year,good for them, it will not make any difference in the big picture at all. Contact your local biologest and get the facts. I did.


----------



## Beagler

satchmo said:
			
		

> I live in Ellijay around allot of chicken houses that don't seem to have any control problems with coyotes. The idea that a coyote would take a 350 pound calf (sence coyotes are most often lone hunters) is beond what I can take as more than a rumor. In Georgia a big coyote might weigh 40 pounds at the most.
> Shoot all you want of them. I don't shoot them because I don't want to scare any deer off, it happened to me once with a coyote and once with a fox, both with a bow.
> I have too many deer and turkey on my land in chattooga county now. If the coyotes take a few a year,good for them, it will not make any difference in the big picture at all. Contact your local biologest and get the facts. I did.




A few this year a few next and so on and so forth. Then what do you have.


----------



## satchmo

*once again*

If the coyotes take deer and turkeys from my hunting lease ,it does not hurt anything. I am not trying to stop people from shooting coyotes, but it seems a waste of a deer hunting trip when you shoot a coyote instead of a deer. 
To just shoot something and leave it lay is water in our gastank. Bad fuel for not just anti-hunters but non-hunters as well. 
If you ever get the chance to see deer and coyotes in the same spot ,the deer only watch the coyotes go by, not a big deal 99% of the time. They can't afford that energy most of the time to tackle even a small deer. 
House dogs will probably kill more deer on any property than coyotes can kill.
They(coyotes) are small dogs that get a bad rap because of rumors. Just another exuse for people who are not killing many deer. 
Like I've said before, I've been hunting in Georgia more than twenty years and the moutains have more deer than they've EVER had. The deer,turkey hunting has never been better. Coyotes are more rat and snake dogs than anything. 
This is not a big deal in my mind. I don't care if people shoot coyotes.Most people only go off the rumors they have heard for years. If I can't eat it I will not kill it. 
One more thing, the main(Turkey) poult loss comes from the sky. Hawks as well as crows are bad on young turkeys. I could have less turkeys on my lease than I do and I'd be happyer. They eat up allot my seed for my food plots.


----------



## dslary

Where did Coyotes come from?  In the '60s, shortly after the completion of the Savannah River Nuclear Power Plant, there was an explosion of Rabbits and rodents in the power plant enclosure. They put Coyotes in there to control the rabbits and rodents.  The Coyotes did well and some escaped the fenced area into Georgia.  This was documented in the AJC in those days.


----------



## jay sullivent

satchmo said:
			
		

> If the coyotes take deer and turkeys from my hunting lease ,it does not hurt anything. I am not trying to stop people from shooting coyotes, but it seems a waste of a deer hunting trip when you shoot a coyote instead of a deer.
> To just shoot something and leave it lay is water in our gastank. Bad fuel for not just anti-hunters but non-hunters as well.
> If you ever get the chance to see deer and coyotes in the same spot ,the deer only watch the coyotes go by, not a big deal 99% of the time. They can't afford that energy most of the time to tackle even a small deer.
> House dogs will probably kill more deer on any property than coyotes can kill.
> They(coyotes) are small dogs that get a bad rap because of rumors. Just another exuse for people who are not killing many deer.
> Like I've said before, I've been hunting in Georgia more than twenty years and the moutains have more deer than they've EVER had. The deer,turkey hunting has never been better. Coyotes are more rat and snake dogs than anything.
> This is not a big deal in my mind. I don't care if people shoot coyotes.Most people only go off the rumors they have heard for years. If I can't eat it I will not kill it.
> One more thing, the main(Turkey) poult loss comes from the sky. Hawks as well as crows are bad on young turkeys. I could have less turkeys on my lease than I do and I'd be happyer. They eat up allot my seed for my food plots.






 well put!!! i agree 100%


----------



## Robk

Having grown up in Maine the coyotes there will usually only go after deer in deep snow or on ice if a deer has fallen and cannot get back up.  Here in georgia that isn't a scenario that is likely but turkey poults are another story.

I have seen plenty of sign of coyotes and have only had one encounter that I took a shot at one.  Last spring hunting in Dawson Forrest I had one run into the trail I was walking down and after seeing me he turned and ran straight at me.  He took a load in the neck and ran off into the brush and I wasn't inclined to go into the thick stuff to look for him.


----------



## satchmo

*charging coyote?*



			
				Robk said:
			
		

> Having grown up in Maine the coyotes there will usually only go after deer in deep snow or on ice if a deer has fallen and cannot get back up.  Here in georgia that isn't a scenario that is likely but turkey poults are another story.
> 
> I have seen plenty of sign of coyotes and have only had one encounter that I took a shot at one.  Last spring hunting in Dawson Forrest I had one run into the trail I was walking down and after seeing me he turned and ran straight at me.  He took a load in the neck and ran off into the brush and I wasn't inclined to go into the thick stuff to look for him.


  You shot a coyote and did not recover it in the spring. Great. I hope no anti-hunters are reading this, Dawson forest id a great place to hunt. I'd hate to see it lost because someone is not resposable enough to recover an animal they shot. Being that most people know coyotes are with puppys in the spring makes this more tragic than you can know for hunting. You can't possably belive that you were being attacted by this coyote. We have a resposability to everyone ,not just other hunters. This is more water in our gastank.


----------



## GeauxLSU

satchmo said:
			
		

> You shot a coyote and did not recover it in the spring. Great. I hope no anti-hunters are reading this, Dawson forest id a great place to hunt. I'd hate to see it lost because someone is not resposable enough to recover an animal they shot. Being that most people know coyotes are with puppys in the spring makes this more tragic than you can know for hunting. You can't possably belive that you were being attacted by this coyote. We have a resposability to everyone ,not just other hunters. This is more water in our gastank.


Satch,
What would your recommendation be?  Coyotes are legal to shoot year round.  I notice antis like to take the cause of the sweet little coyote right up until a yote snatches up Fluffy.  Then they (antis) are the most vicious people on earth.


----------



## satchmo

*one more time*



			
				GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Satch,
> What would your recommendation be?  Coyotes are legal to shoot year round.  I notice antis like to take the cause of the sweet little coyote right up until a yote snatches up Fluffy.  Then they (antis) are the most vicious people on earth.


  I don't care if you shoot every coyote around. But, do we need people thinking that we are just shooting animals(no matter what they are) and not even checking to see if it is dead? What kind of picture does this paint? Do what you want to do with coyotes on your land or where ever you hunt. The guys on my club will probably shoot a coyote if they want to. I don't care. I just don't see the need to make our hunting world a harder place to be with all the fodder we are feeding the fire with. Shoot something and don't even check to see if it is dead? If you hit a dog with your car and it was still alive for a week after you hit it would that not bother you? Even if it does'nt bother the you or your buddys, it can be used against us. I don't see people on here telling of deer they shot and did'nt even look for, mostly because it does'nt happen. People look for deer they've shot. If you've ever hunted for any amount of time it becomes a part of it. The good with the bad. We(hunters) have to stick together.Some people still think that we just saw the antlers off of deer and leave the rest. Others put potchers and hunters in the same class, when the difference is as big as stealing a car and buying one. Why fuel bad p/r?


----------



## GeauxLSU

satchmo said:
			
		

> I don't care if you shoot every coyote around. But, do we need people thinking that we are just shooting animals(no matter what they are) and not even checking to see if it is dead? What kind of picture does this paint? Do what you want to do with coyotes on your land or where ever you hunt. The guys on my club will probably shoot a coyote if they want to. I don't care. I just don't see the need to make our hunting world a harder place to be with all the fodder we are feeding the fire with. Shoot something and don't even check to see if it is dead? If you hit a dog with your car and it was still alive for a week after you hit it would that not bother you? Even if it does'nt bother the you or your buddys, it can be used against us. I don't see people on here telling of deer they shot and did'nt even look for, mostly because it does'nt happen. People look for deer they've shot. If you've ever hunted for any amount of time it becomes a part of it. The good with the bad. We(hunters) have to stick together.Some people still think that we just saw the antlers off of deer and leave the rest. Others put potchers and hunters in the same class, when the difference is as big as stealing a car and buying one. Why fuel bad p/r?


Satch,
I hear ya'.  I will not let a bug suffer (literally) and I've tossed more than one earth worm back in the crash that got caught on the concrete/pavement after sunrise.  I don't like to see ANYTHING suffer.  But I'm just being honest, if I ever wound a coyote and he runs into any really thick stuff and especially if I think he's got friends, I'll let him die where he lays without me going after him.  Obvious most common practice is to not 'push' deer and let them lay down to die after being shot.  What's the difference?  
Your point is taken however, we just have at least this one difference in aplication.


----------



## satchmo

*fair enough*



			
				GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Satch,
> I hear ya'.  I will not let a bug suffer (literally) and I've tossed more than one earth worm back in the crash that got caught on the concrete/pavement after sunrise.  I don't like to see ANYTHING suffer.  But I'm just being honest, if I ever wound a coyote and he runs into any really thick stuff and especially if I think he's got friends, I'll let him die where he lays without me going after him.  Obvious most common practice is to not 'push' deer and let them lay down to die after being shot.  What's the difference?
> Your point is taken however, we just have at least this one difference in aplication.


 No difference. Give it a while then check .There is no reason not to see if your coyote is dead if you shot one. Allot more people are hurt from wounded deer than wounded coyotes. Most often coyotes are lone hunters(exceptons of siblings hunting together). I think we are talking about a moral issue here. Not an issue of a grown man being afraid of a dog that probably does'nt weigh 40 pounds tops with a load of turkey shot in its neck. If people want to shoot anything and leave it lay, so be it. But I tell you the truth, I don't want anyone hunting around me that would leave an animal unchecked, deer or coyote. if 
If someone shoots something and let it lay they would be wise enough to keep that mess to theirselfs, instead of useing it as a  fuse for the ignorants bomb.


----------



## Beagler

Robk said:
			
		

> Having grown up in Maine the coyotes there will usually only go after deer in deep snow or on ice if a deer has fallen and cannot get back up.  Here in georgia that isn't a scenario that is likely but turkey poults are another story.
> 
> I have seen plenty of sign of coyotes and have only had one encounter that I took a shot at one.  Last spring hunting in Dawson Forrest I had one run into the trail I was walking down and after seeing me he turned and ran straight at me.  He took a load in the neck and ran off into the brush and I wasn't inclined to go into the thick stuff to look for him.



I'm  with you man.. I beleive you did the right thing.  THis Yote could have very well been carring Rabies.  He could have tore you up.
And To the folks that think they are nice cuddly animals I think they called Preditors. AAnd anyone that thinks they don't hunt in packs IS kidding themselves. I know for a fact they do.


----------



## Robk

Actually my last post was a bit abbreviated to what actually happened.

I spent the better part of the rest of the day trying to find that coyote or at least some sign that he was either up or down.  the only area that he might have gone was really thick and only having my shotgun and no sidearm if he was in there I wasnt going to push my luck.  

when i was a kid i got bitten by a feral dog and that dog was never caught so I spent the next several weeks getting the wonderful 21 shot salute just in case it was rabid.


----------



## jay sullivent

Beagler said:
			
		

> I'm  with you man.. I beleive you did the right thing.  THis Yote could have very well been carring Rabies.  He could have tore you up.
> And To the folks that think they are nice cuddly animals I think they called Preditors. AAnd anyone that thinks they don't hunt in packs IS kidding themselves. I know for a fact they do.




coyotes are not pack animals. they are mostly solitary. just cause you saw a group together once or twice doesn't mean they are pack animals. 

 further more, it is wrong to kill an animal and not make a reasonable attempt to retrieve it. going in some real thick stuff after a wounded wild dog is not exactly reasonable however. i agree with everyone but Phil    just cause he implied we think they'r "cute and cuddly". come on Phil!!


----------



## Beagler

I beleive Robk did the right thing after all he tried to find the animal. Untill it went into the thick stuff. I rabbit hunt and I know as well as the rest of you how this the briars can get. Also I know that Yotes run away from humans but this yote ran toward him He could have been rabid. 
If I remember right someone on this post stated a Yote could kill a 350 if calf.
I raise cattle and I find that hard to beleive. Even with small calves the YOte would have to contend with the mama cow. ANd people I know better then to go near a new calf.
I've heard they hurt the deer hurds. If they do I would think they would get the fawns. Unless of course the full grown deer was sick.
NOw lwt me say this I am a Beagler. That's my sport running and training Beagles.
% of us went in together and leased 250 acres of land. Had plenty of bunnies on it. None of us shot any the land was just used for running. At the beginning ocasionaly you would see yote scatt then it became more and more. What happened the Yotes moved in and wiped out our rabbit population. Yes I know cats do there damage as well. I have known of instances that Yotes have attacked Beagles. If you think I'm trying to feed you all a line go on rabbithuntingonline and ask them hows come we wear bells on the collors of our dogs. I'll not give you the answer here.
I own my own property here. Normally I am out about every week repairing my electric fence where a deer went through it.  You  know friends I have not had to do it in the past Year. Also I very seldom see a deer track on my place.
And don't say because they have been shot. kWhen not a deer has been shot on my place is about 8 years.
I have no idea what happened to em. Maybe a bad fawn year or something.
Also I beleive when we kill a animal  do it in a humain way.
Sorry for such a long post

Yours in Sport 
Beagler


----------



## Beagler

5 of us went in together and leased the land not 96 LOL


----------



## G_Rosser

Coyote DO hurt the rabbit population.  I have several friends all over the country including Georgiaeach year that loose their rabbit dogs to coyotes. The yotes hunt your dog same as they hunt a rabbit and will tear their throats out just for the thrill of the kill. The only GOOD coyote is a DEAD one. Each year in Georgia it gets harder and harder to find spots that hold a good rabbit population. You find plenty of coyote droppings but very few rabbits these days.


----------



## GeauxLSU

jay sullivent said:
			
		

> i agree with everyone but Phil    just cause he implied we think they'r "cute and cuddly". come on Phil!!


Admit it!  Coyote lover!!!


----------



## Beagler

G_Rosser said:
			
		

> Coyote DO hurt the rabbit population.  I have several friends all over the country including Georgiaeach year that loose their rabbit dogs to coyotes. The yotes hunt your dog same as they hunt a rabbit and will tear their throats out just for the thrill of the kill. The only GOOD coyote is a DEAD one. Each year in Georgia it gets harder and harder to find spots that hold a good rabbit population. You find plenty of coyote droppings but very few rabbits these days.



Amen to that Southern  You probably know the property I'm talking about Holly Springs used to be loaded with rabbits. Never had a problem jumping any til the last 3 yrs
 Old Gerald Baily had a hound attacked there as well.


----------



## G_Rosser

Is that YOU Chuck?
Hate to hear that about Geralds dog. I sold a pup this spring that was killed right after getting her started but have been lucky with my hounds. We run a lot at night in the summer because of the heat and have found ways I will be glad to email you that keeps the yotes at bay. We are EXTREMELY CAREFUL in the spring when they are hungry and trying to feed their young or protect their den.
Anyone have any contact info for some coyote hunters or trappers?


----------



## Beagler

It's me alright.

I wish I knew some  Yote trappers or hunters. Haven't ran much this summer at all. You know old Daddy Rabbit had knee replacement in July he's supposed to have the other one done shortly. I told him he should bee getting cosmetic surgery instead. LOL 

Been trying to talk to a couple of these people about the Yotes I think I'm goina give up.  You and I know they don't do us anygood.


----------



## jay sullivent

G_Rosser said:
			
		

> The yotes hunt your dog same as they hunt a rabbit and will tear their throats out just for the thrill of the kill.





 wild animals don't kill for the fun of it. that is an absurd statement. i have no doubt that yotes kill dogs but it ain't just for fun.


----------



## G_Rosser

LOL They Don't???? Gees Man! Get out more!!!!! If not for the thrill, than what other reason would they bring down a full grown beagle and leave it laying???? territory?? Same difference!!!


----------



## jay sullivent

hardly the same. if not disturbed the dog would probably be eaten. they don't kill just for fun. that's just plain silly.


----------



## G_Rosser

Tell you what. Whats silly is someone with no experience with coyotes calling someone that has to worry about them every time they take a hound to the woods silly. 
Explain to me why they break into a chicken coop and kill all the chickens and don't eat them?? If not for the thrill, why not just steal one or two and go? Why is it they often find dogs later in the day to a few days later with nothing eaten but their innards or throat ripped out?? If you can explain that, I may not look at you in the same light I see you in right now (grins)


----------



## jay sullivent

i wasn't calling you silly, just your statement. wild animals kill to survive. they are not just out running around killing things to have a good time. they may kill more chickens than they can eat at that time, and they may eat part of an animal and leave the carcass, but a garuntee they will be back to it later when they are hungry again. they are not going to waste energy killing for fun. that's just not the way it works. you may get that impression by some of the things you have seen, but it's just your misconception probably fueled by your hatred of the animal. they have a hard enough time surviving and are not going to waste their prcious energy killing needlessly. i didn't mean to insult you but that's just not how mother nature works, and it is a terrible misconception. i don't even think many of the other folks that hate yotes would even share your opinion on this.


----------



## Beagler

jay sullivent said:
			
		

> i wasn't calling you silly, just your statement. wild animals kill to survive. they are not just out running around killing things to have a good time. they may kill more chickens than they can eat at that time, and they may eat part of an animal and leave the carcass, but a garuntee they will be back to it later when they are hungry again. they are not going to waste energy killing for fun. that's just not the way it works. you may get that impression by some of the things you have seen, but it's just your misconception probably fueled by your hatred of the animal. they have a hard enough time surviving and are not going to waste their prcious energy killing needlessly. i didn't mean to insult you but that's just not how mother nature works, and it is a terrible misconception. i don't even think many of the other folks that hate yotes would even share your opinion on this.



I've noticed from a lot of your threads that you spend a lot of time fishing.
While you are out there fishing Beaglers on in the woods. Thats our main sport.We have watched Yotes. We have friends that have hounds attacked. The Yote is a menace that should be killed they serve no useful purpose. None what so ever.  Hate the animal you bet I do. Kill them you bet I do. Get t no some Houndsmen go out with them and get to know the woods and a little bit of what your talking about. Maybe then you'll have the wisdom to know what your talking about other then sitting there running your mouth.

By the way you may want to start a wb site coyotelovers.com.  You sure your not with peta. You and another one on this thread sure the heck sound like it to me.


----------



## jay sullivent

i grew up in the woods. been hunting all my life.  i notice you are a little upset yet you don't even try to dispute my claims. that's cause you can't. nature isn't on this planet to suit the needs of man. anyone who can hate a wild animal and thinks nature is here just to suit our needs is definately not a true woodsman. the fact that you assume i have no knowledge of the woods shows your ignorance.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=13683

 got yotes on my lease. lots of rabbits too.

you think when i'm fishing i'm not in nature? 

try and beat my with some intelligence instead of your lame insults.


----------



## Beagler

Jay I said some things in the last post that I should not have. I said them publicly. So therefore I want to apologize publicly as well.

IT is not my intention to make enemy's here.  WE have a differnce of opinion that's life.

Yours in Sport
Beagler


----------



## jay sullivent

i agree totally.i want to apologize to you as well. we have different opinions and let's just agree to disagree. no need to get all worked up arguing about some stupid coyotes.   us outdoorsmen need to stick together. no hard feelings man.


----------



## Beagler

jay sullivent said:
			
		

> i agree totally.i want to apologize to you as well. we have different opinions and let's just agree to disagree. no need to get all worked up arguing about some stupid coyotes.   us outdoorsmen need to stick together. no hard feelings man.




I say AMen to that. 

Right now I'm getting ready to leave for Russel in the morning for 8 days of camping and fishing. YEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## jay sullivent

lucky dog!! i got one more morning to go fishing then it's back to work for another long, hard, and hot week!!!


----------



## Beagler

JUst hope I can catch some fish. If I can't I'm goina have fun trying.


----------



## Buckeye1

completely understandable to shoot one when it is running at you. i would have done the same.


----------



## 6wheeler

*Cuddly*

http://repositories.cdlib.org/anrrec/hrec/timm_baker_P047/



> Coyote attacks on humans and pets have increased within the past 5 years in California. We discuss documented occurrences of coyote aggression and attacks on people, using data from USDA Wildlife Services, the California Department of Fish & Game, and other sources. Forty-eight such attacks on children and adults were verified from 1998 through 2003, compared to 41 attacks during the period 1988 through 1997; most incidents occurred in Southern California near the suburban-wildland interface



http://espn.go.com/outdoors/general/news/2001/0717/1227103.html


> A 1-year-old girl was hospitalized with cuts to the head after a coyote tried to drag her from the yard of her Vancouver home on Monday, July 9.



http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2005/06/0607_050607_coyotes_2.html


> At Cornell University in Ithaca, New York, wildlife biologist Paul Curtis and his team are beginning a five-year study of coyote ecology and behavior, funded in part by the state's DEC.
> 
> "The goal of the project is to look at changes in both coyote and human behavior that may be leading to more conflicts and complaints," Curtis said.
> 
> New York DEC officials estimate that 20,000 to 30,000 coyotes live in the state.
> 
> Curtis describes a progression of behavior in so-called problem coyote areas. First, the generally reclusive animals are increasingly spotted in daylight hours. Next, pets begin to vanish from yards and are even snatched off leashes by coyotes.
> 
> "That's the last stage before a human attack," Curtis said. "And we're at that stage in New York now." New York wildlife officials hope to head off such conflicts before a serious attack or death occurs.



http://texnat.tamu.edu/ranchref/predator/coyote/coyote.htm


> Coyotes are the most common and the most serious predator of livestock in the western United States. Westwide, they cause a majority of the predation losses of sheep, goats and cattle. In some states, this is also true for hogs and poultry.



http://www.wvdnr.gov/Hunting/CoyoteResearch.shtm


> Predator-prey relationships between the white-tailed deer and the coyote have been extensively studied.  The coyote is a significant predator of deer fawns. Studies in Texas have shown that the coyote’s diet consists of 70% fawns during June and July................ During winter predation again picks up and deer again become the main diet of coyotes.  Although the coyote takes healthy adult deer during the winter, winter killed and wounded deer as well as carcasses and offal from hunting season probably make up the bulk of the winter diet.



http://wonderclub.com/Wildlife/mammals/coyote.htm


> Coyotes also pursue large animals such as deer and elk in small packs of around six. Like wolves, they work together to track down, harass, and kill these larger prey. But their packs are far less stable than wolf packs since they usually consist of a breeding pair and the young still in their parents' territory.



Yep, these are just sweet cuddly creatures that should be left alone......


----------



## edge

I don't hate coyotes....I don't like them here, though. I do not believe they were ever a "native" species here, and I do not believe that the state introduced them. I remember back in the early 80's all of the talk of the coyotes beginning to develop in the eastern U.S.    David Morris especially, back then. Now of course, they are all over the state and the south. Anytime a new species is introduced into an ecosystem, it can play haywire with the native species...If I can, I shoot 'em...I don't eat them, but I am not bothered by those of you who do...   As far as them running in "packs"..I believe that they are primarily solitary hunters, but I also know that I have heard several howling and screeching right at dusk...probably 30 times or so in the last few years, in several areas of the state...I don't know about the hunting in groups, but it would seem to make things easier with large animals...As far as animals killing for "fun"...no, I guess I wouldn't believe that because it would be giving an animal a human attribute...however, explaining away some of the useless killing that some animals, coyotes, wolves, and other animals have done at times would take some doing. Read Capstick...he addresses this issue with man eaters and other predators in South America and Africa. I don't know why they would do it but, according to him, he's seen some mean animals that didn't eat their kills.    

er


----------



## satchmo

*again*



			
				erifle said:
			
		

> I don't hate coyotes....I don't like them here, though. I do not believe they were ever a "native" species here, and I do not believe that the state introduced them. I remember back in the early 80's all of the talk of the coyotes beginning to develop in the eastern U.S.    David Morris especially, back then. Now of course, they are all over the state and the south. Anytime a new species is introduced into an ecosystem, it can play haywire with the native species...If I can, I shoot 'em...I don't eat them, but I am not bothered by those of you who do...   As far as them running in "packs"..I believe that they are primarily solitary hunters, but I also know that I have heard several howling and screeching right at dusk...probably 30 times or so in the last few years, in several areas of the state...I don't know about the hunting in groups, but it would seem to make things easier with large animals...As far as animals killing for "fun"...no, I guess I wouldn't believe that because it would be giving an animal a human attribute...however, explaining away some of the useless killing that some animals, coyotes, wolves, and other animals have done at times would take some doing. Read Capstick...he addresses this issue with man eaters and other predators in South America and Africa. I don't know why they would do it but, according to him, he's seen some mean animals that didn't eat their kills.
> 
> er


No one loves Peter Hathaway Capstick better than I do.His books are what I dreamed about growing up. He started out as a white hunter then  a 
government "shooter" for man eaters, cull, etc.
According to the DNR the only animal that coyotes are hurting are red foxes and they ARE imports.
I watched a hawk kill a crow one time hunting in cobb county and leave it where it fell, five yards from my tree. Does this make hawks inadvert killers? No. No more than it makes any sence to blame coyotes for what a group of house dogs probably did. 
Don't drag Capstick into this. Even he did'nt care too much in his last years for all the man eater shooting going on because of one bad cat. He called it a "waste of life and time" in "The last safari". 
I don't care what people shoot. I also don't like being lumped into a group that kills animals because of ignorance or greed. 
If people want to get set up and have a coyote hunt, good luck, I hope you do good. But, hunting of any type needs to be something we do because we want to. There is no more reward for two coyote ears of the thirtys through the sixtys. If there were the problems that people CLAIM about coyotes than our DNR would step in and do something. Just like they did with hogs, now you can bait them(hogs)on your land.
If this is the way that things are going to be, I should be able to shoot every hawk I see to protect my turkey poults and rabbits. Where do we draw the line? 
I can't go by hearsay. I have heard so many rumors about coyotes that in order for things to be fair we need to shoot all housedogs and housecats, hawks, foxes, bobcats, egg stealing racoons, mink, snakes,etc, that we see.
I deer hunt so it will be in my best intrest to shoot every housedog I see, right? 
I may this year take a coyote if I feel like it, but probably not. My members cant take coyotes if they want to. I don't care.But don't complain about not seeing any deer after blasting a small dog. 
Why are people not acting this way towards animals that are far more destructive. In the U.S we spend more money on repairing the damage that beavers do than anything else. Deer damage is out of control in most of the U.S. 
Everybody has to have something to blame things on. The coyote is just a good target sence it is not socialy acceptable to shoot golden retrevers or hawks.


----------



## edge

I'll bite....  
Freeroaming dogs with no collars and feral/freeroaming housecats....yes, they are very destructive to native game and non-game species....
quote: "don't drag Capstick into this"...???????????
Could it be that one is just a "little" overzealous????  
I'm for the eradication of all non-native species-including man's own introductions....but it is not likely to happen.
By the way, has it been fully approved to bait hogs on privately owned land?
And what are the restrictions? We don't have hogs on the new tract, but I know what a nuisance they can be, how destructive, and not to start a new argument, but I would do whatever was necessary and legal to get rid of them or ro prevent their spread. Hope I didn't highjack the thread-just following up on a previous post.

er


----------



## DYI hunting

Last year while hunting on the fence line, about 6 cows came rushing by.  I could not figure out why.  Less than a minute later one of the heffers and her calf came running by, and I saw why.  A large coyote was chasing the calf but would back off each time the calf got close to the heffer.  I put the coyote down with my 30-06.  I figure if the coyote was able to get the calf, it would have been a goner.  I don't think the coyote was starving since he looked very healthy, probably about the biggest coyote I have every seen in fact.

I have heard coyote for at least 3 years before this happend down in the swamp that backs up to my property.  Occasionally I saw one while hunting.  Up until that point, I have never shot a coyote.  That changed my mind and opinion on coyote.  I know this is probably a very extremely rare occurance, but with farming, a lost calf is lost money and I can't afford to loose any of that.

I have not noticed any changes in any small game population, except for rabbits which are still around, but in smaller numbers.  Have not lost a calf yet either.


----------



## Murdock

I took out two last year and another narrowly escaped my clutches! I have gotten three in the past few years.


----------



## appalacian_trapper

It's hard to know what to believe. Just because it's in print doesn't mean it's true. They say coyotes used to only live west of the mississippi and I can believe that. But you here people saying things like red fox aren't native to North america, and raccoons wash their food, and possums breed through their noses. Some of this stupid stuff is probably being taught in the schools. 

Personally I am glad they are here. I like catching them. And they do a lot to keep things in balance. I'm sure they can kill a deer, but they aren't pack animals and probably don't kill as many deer as they are blamed. Turkey, maybe, probably. 

Like anything they need to be kept in check. So go buy a trap. And have fun!

Read the DNR's coyote fact sheet.
http://georgiawildlife.dnr.state.ga.us/content/displaycontent.asp?txtDocument=91&txtPage=1


----------



## appalacian_trapper

Oh forgot to say. If you don't like coyotes, contact the GA trappers association and they will help you get in contact with someone in your area who would love to trap your land.

I'll take any off your hands in Lumpkin, Gilmer, Dawson, or Forsyth counties.


http://gatrappersassoc.com/


----------



## Alan in GA

*been studying local yotes,,,,,,*

and I believe they may be causing havoc with fawns that most of us do not see. We are not 'tuned to the woods' in the spring when I believe the carnage  is going on. We should learn more in the years ahead. 
I do call and hunt Cobb County coyotes [Becker Exterminating is me], and I already know of guniea hen flocks that have been totally wiped out-this at a 5 acre homesite near Lost Mtn. [West Cobb]. Cats are getting taken, too, [guess yotes aren't all bad!] ooops, sorry, cat lovers ignore that statement!].
We will learn more about them as they IMO are increasing in population FAST! 
Buddy trapped one on Lockheed property in year 2000[got a picture of it in live trap]and the Dobbins runway has been closed down momentarily because of a group of 5 yotes running up and down it. [according to Lockheed facilities employee]. By the way, the Cobb Animal Control said this was the first live yote they ever had come in. Again, this was in 2000.


----------



## satchmo

*they're everywhere*

For some reason people think that I am the coyotes best friend, but I have been known to take a few. I don't shoot them anymore because I don't want to scare my deer off when I am hunting. Usually when a coyote comes by the deer just watch it go by and go about their feeding from what i've seen. 
If they do kill a few deer a year, so what. We can surely spare them. We have plenty(coyotes) on our tract in Chattooga county and I think that after deer season is over we are going to call some in to shoot. 
If you are a deer hunter,you are wasting your time in a treestand if you are shooting coyotes during prime hunting time. Most mature deer have little fear of these dogs. I shot a coyote in indina during bow season and scared my buck of a lifetime off when my arrow smacked that dog. I've learned. Wait till after season, don't ruin your hunting .


----------



## Alan in GA

*I agree with that,,when deer hunting,,hunt DEER~!*

reminds me of earlier days when someone would shoot a squirrel in deer club! Just HAD to shoot 'something' with that new 'Sebin-Mag'. The Deer stand is a very special place. With all the $$ spent in preparation for the hunt, squirrels just don't get bullets! I've spent many weekends without pulling a trigger or release,,STILL enjoyed it immensly.
Alan in GA


----------



## GeauxLSU

satchmo said:
			
		

> If you are a deer hunter,you are wasting your time in a treestand if you are shooting coyotes during prime hunting time.


I guess that's a matter of opinion isn't it?  I hunt.  Period.  If it's deer season and I pull the trigger on a yote, it's a successful hunt in more ways than one.  I've never 'ruined' a hunt by pulling the trigger.  How many times have your personally fired a shot or had one fired very near you and 5 minutes later an apparently undisturbed deer comes walking bye?  I guess people who shoot an 8 only to see a 10 bounding away 'wasted their time' as well?  Not being arguementative, just saying we all define 'successful time in the woods' differently.  
Yotes kill things 365 days a year that I'd just as soon them not.  Even if it's 'only' turkeys and rabbits.  I will shoot at every single one I see as long as I'm armed and will ADD to my hunting experience not detract.  If I need meat and there's a doe and a yote standing together.  Yote is dead.  The doe will return tomorrow and I won't starve.


----------



## satchmo

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> I guess that's a matter of opinion isn't it?  I hunt.  Period.  If it's deer season and I pull the trigger on a yote, it's a successful hunt in more ways than one.  I've never 'ruined' a hunt by pulling the trigger.  How many times have your personally fired a shot or had one fired very near you and 5 minutes later an apparently undisturbed deer comes walking bye?  I guess people who shoot an 8 only to see a 10 bounding away 'wasted their time' as well?  Not being arguementative, just saying we all define 'successful time in the woods' differently.
> Yotes kill things 365 days a year that I'd just as soon them not.  Even if it's 'only' turkeys and rabbits.  I will shoot at every single one I see as long as I'm armed and will ADD to my hunting experience not detract.  If I need meat and there's a doe and a yote standing together.  Yote is dead.  The doe will return tomorrow and I won't starve.


I have many times shot only to have deer come by a few seconds later. Not discounting that. I just won't screw up another one of MY hunts by shooting a coyote. You do what you want. My club is QDM so being as low impact in an area is paramount to pull a five year old buck out.


----------



## GeauxLSU

satchmo said:
			
		

> I have many times shot only to have deer come by a few seconds later. Not discounting that. I just won't screw up another one of MY hunts by shooting a coyote. You do what you want. My club is QDM so being as low impact in an area is paramount to pull a five year old buck out.


Hope that yote doesn't eat that 5 year old when he's a fawn.    
Hey, sounds like we'll both enjoy our time in the woods regardless.     Hope you get a big one.


----------



## satchmo

*back at ya*



			
				GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Hope that yote doesn't eat that 5 year old when he's a fawn.
> Hey, sounds like we'll both enjoy our time in the woods regardless.     Hope you get a big one.


I hope you have a great season too. Even with a difference of openion we can all do our thing in the woods and that is what makes this big rock spin. To all my brothers and sisters out there I hope we all have the best season, every season.


----------



## BassWorm

I won't get into the argument here, but I am curious about one thing. 
Jay, did you shoot all those rabbits with that Hilti gun? Nail em down so they don't run off.


----------



## GaHunter19

A little literature

http://www.qdma.com/articles/details.asp?id=59


----------



## Bowzonly

satchmo said:
			
		

> I live in Ellijay around allot of chicken houses that don't seem to have any control problems with coyotes. The idea that a coyote would take a 350 pound calf (sence coyotes are most often lone hunters) is beond what I can take as more than a rumor. In Georgia a big coyote might weigh 40 pounds at the most.
> Shoot all you want of them. I don't shoot them because I don't want to scare any deer off, it happened to me once with a coyote and once with a fox, both with a bow.
> I have too many deer and turkey on my land in chattooga county now. If the coyotes take a few a year,good for them, it will not make any difference in the big picture at all. Contact your local biologest and get the facts. I did.


Come on now, tell the truth, You don't live in Ellijay, you live in Menlo, some of these hunters know that too.  Kill all the Coyotes you can.  Statistically one coyote can kill 30 turkey chicks a year(Field and Stream), will that hurt your turkey hunting?  That's a no brainer.


----------



## jay sullivent

Bowzonly said:
			
		

> Come on now, tell the truth, You don't live in Ellijay, you live in Menlo, some of these hunters know that too.  Kill all the Coyotes you can.  Statistically one coyote can kill 30 turkey chicks a year(Field and Stream), will that hurt your turkey hunting?  That's a no brainer.




 just cause field and stream says they can, doesn't mean they do. does one coyote kill that many in a year? very doubtful. coyotes and turkeys have co existed for a long time. i'm all for killing yotes, but i don't believe mother nature needs us to save her from the coyotes. i believe a lot of the things yotes get accused of doing is rumor and myth.


----------



## It's Me

I've watched a coyote stalk a year and a half old doe at BF Grant. She knew something wasn't right. She was constantly looking back behind and walking with these big high steps. Eventually the doe ran off...the coyote bolted  right after her. 

Dennis.


----------



## Marlin_444

*Yote Down*

Hey All

It is legal to take Yotes year round.

If I had to choose between a Trophy Buck and a Nasty Critter like a Yote; well I'm gonna put the Smack Down on the Yote!

There are personal choices we all make in life.  

This is my choice and I am thankful that I live in a Country that gives me the choice.

You can't do this in France! 

Oh and by the way, the Yote I dropped at 225 yards this past season, well he is at the Taxidermist right now.  

65 pound live weight bruiser that I saw where I hunt for the eigth and final time (after chasing Deer 7 times before).

Gonna be a purdy pedistal mount!

Just sorry I did not get the one that was chasing that 8 point I dropped in Alabama this January!

Take care, be safe and we'll see yah in the woods dragging that 12 pointer out!

Cooter


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter

satchmo said:


> I seems that a coytote(or fox) grabbed my extenion cord and chewed it into bits on my chattooga property. I still can't bring myself to hate these animals like the majority of hunters out there. I have plenty of deer ,turkey(too many turkeys for me) and small game galore.



 Is there such a thing as having too many turkeys?? If you need some help in thinning out the population up your way, I'd love to help out !!!


----------



## GeauxLSU

Marlin_444 said:


> 65 pound live weight bruiser that I saw where I hunt for the eigth and final time (after chasing Deer 7 times before).


GOOD GRIEF!!!    That's a hoss for sure.  Got any pics?  If not definitely post some when you get him back.  He's a good yote now!


----------



## GeauxLSU

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Is there such a thing as having too many turkeys??


Of course you can.  You know, just like too much money.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter

GeauxLSU said:


> Of course you can.  You know, just like too much money.


----------



## Cowboy

I'm still lookin' for some land from an owner to take care of the problem


----------



## Cowboy

I did find somesome in Columbus which is on my list but still  I'm lookin' for some closer ones near Dalton GA..(south of Chattanooga,TN, North of Atlanta,GA.
My Bullets my times your ok ....WIN/WIN situation!


----------



## FX Jenkins

10 years ago in Cohutta, I made the mistake of keeping my bloody coveralls on in camp , had yotes running around us, with in 15 yards of a lantern and campfire...there were more than 3...and it almost got interesting....Not to mention the previous year we heard a pack, yelping while a young deer bleated its head off...they're nothing to mess around with...


----------



## BuckinFish

we need to push for legalization of electronic calls....there is a nice one at walmart, but too bad you cant use it...


----------

